# Home entertainment related gift ideas for mom on Mother's Day



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

I barely know anyone, besides myself, that doesn't end their day watching TV. My mom for example spends a great deal of her day in front of the television. It's just a part of what people do in general it seems.








With Mother's Day fast approaching, I thought I would discuss a few gift ideas for TV and entertainment loving moms. The key I think, is not to make things too complicated. At least that's the way things need to be with my mom. She likes to keep things nice and simple. She stubbornly stopped trying to learn any new technology when the top loading VCR finally stopped working. She was devastated to learn of the new shiny discs that replaced the VCR tapes.

However, she is getting better and has decided to learn to navigate the Internet with a Windows computer, so clicking on big buttons and icons is not foreign to her anymore.

*Redbox eGift card*

The movie loving mom might enjoy a gift of DVD rentals from the Redbox kiosks. They are currently offering a deal for Mother's Day where if someone purchases an eGift card, the purchaser will receive a free 1-day DVD rental for themselves.

5 DVD rentals for mom will run you $6.00. If she's sporting a Blu-ray player the cost jumps to $7.50. If she happens to be a gamer, it'll cost $10 for 5 game rentals.

If you aren't familiar with Redbox, you are able to pick up at any kiosk and drop off at another. Their are kiosks all across the United States.

*Set-top box*

Even better, rather than ask her to leave the house, why not set up mom with a Roku or similar box. The cost can be kept around the $50 to $100 mark.

There are plenty of streaming TV options, many for free. You can connect her with a subscription for old classics, current TV shows, new releases, etc. There are plenty of options.

Setup the accounts for her to keep it simple, and explain how to select a channel. The interfaces for most services are rather simple to master. A couple subscriptions under $10 per month could really put the icing on the cake.

Options include Netflix, Amazon, Hulu Plus and more.

*A portable speaker system*

There are plenty of low (and high) priced choices for portable speakers that would be great for the music loving mom.

If she is lucky enough to have a smart phone and some streaming music, she can set her phone into a portable speaker and bring it around the house or outside with her very simply.

Here is a cheap $20 solution.

*A smarter TV*

I don't know your budget. This is out of mine personally, but if your mom is still working with an old tube TV, how do you think she'd feel with a flat screen hanging off the wall?

Or, if she has a not so smart flat screen, it can be setup, even wirelessly to get a signal from a smart device for streaming content. Options are endless here.

Even a cheap computer tucked away and wired to the computer may be a great gift. The TV can act as the monitor and some easy to use software with big fat icons can be launched to stream TV, movies and music from the Internet.

Hook everything up. show mom how to turn it on, use it, and turn it off, and you could have a happy mom with more entertainment options for her home theater. Perhaps if she is like my mom, she spends most of her time there anyways.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

We got my mom a Nexus 10 tablet for christmas... she uses it every day... granted, she mainly plays solitaire on it, but she gets enjoyment from it.


----------

